
Microsoft: Move from Traditional Asp.net to 'Core' Requires 'Heavy Lifting' - mikece
https://visualstudiomagazine.com/articles/2020/01/22/aspnet-core-migration.aspx
======
mikece
The heavier the lifting required to make the move, the more managers and teams
will consider alternatives like Node, Rails, Django, etc. ASPNET MVC is far
better than webforms but the messaging here is sub-par even for Microsoft.

